
The new Uber App - vtemian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1DdoN6NLDg
======
lytedev
[https://ride.uber.com/](https://ride.uber.com/)

The site for the releases is obnoxious. I just want to see a nice bullet point
summary of the new features. Not a completely scroll-hijacked web "experience"
with 4 seconds of time consuming pretty animations and transitions.

I'm sure that must appeal to somebody (average Uber user?) but it annoys me.

